# What is G3, and how do u use it..



## faz10

what isit? 
how isit used? 
what does it do?


----------



## Paddy_R

Depends. Farelca G3 the polishing compound or G|techniq G3 the glass water repellant?

I'm assuming the polishing compound as you've posted in this section. It's an abrasive cutting compound designed to remove light swirls and scratches from paint. It's applied either by hand (very very time consuming) or as 99.9% of people would do by machine, either rotary or DA on a foam cutting pad. Be careful though it's serious stuff.


----------



## faz10

Farelica G3 the polishing compound..

sorry for the missing information..


----------



## ronwash

farecla makes a g3 product which is a compound.
farecla also got a new line of products,and they are calling it G3.
http://www.g3pro.com/the-formula.php


----------



## Reflectology

which G3, as above they have a professional compound or a consumer market range....which ironically is called the G3 range, bit confusing if you ask me, dont think the marketers got it right with the name of the range in my opinion, serious damage could be done if an enthusiast like yourself heard great things about G3 and decided to buy some....but which one....get the pro one and you up the creek without a paddle.....very aggressive and if done by hand will create serious issues....


----------



## davers

Its 3 for 2 at the moment in halfords for the g3 consumer range

I tried the scratch remover liquid, and it is fairly aggressive, but not as aggresive as the trade version of g3

The paint renovator in the g3 consumer range also has good results.

For the money it is good stuff.


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi folks
Thought it might be useful to give you an overview of the G3 Formula brand as it's still pretty new in the market.

The range of new G3 Formula products is a result of many years of development within the professional bodyshop sector. Many members of DW will be familiar with the G3 trade brand already, but this is the first time that a complete paint renovation product range has become widely available.

The products are based on an interlinked system of molecular level technologies. Engineered Diminishing Abrasives (EDAs) are unique to G3 Formula and are present in the Scratch Remover and the Paint Renovator. The EDA particles used in G3 Formula break down consistently and reduce in size as you remove the scratch/scuff or restore fading, finally turning into a smooth polishing fluid.

This significantly lowers the risk of over application and prevents any damage to the bodywork – especially when used in conjunction with a G3 Formula Applicator Waffle Pad. Suitable for every colour and every finish including clear coats and metallics, used individually they work brilliantly and together they provide excellent renovation, protection and extend the life of a car's bodywork.

The G3 Formula system is as follows:

Professional Bodywork Detox
Professional Scratch Remover (available as a liquid and a paste)
Professional Paint Renovator
Professional Resin Superwax

Professional Applicator Waffle Pads (2 types - one for scratch/renovation products, other other for wax)

You can see the full range at a glance here -http://www.g3pro.com/the-formula.php


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

I`ve used all these products, (3 for 2) and can honestly say they are a great kit, the paint detox is great to use, is great to use prior to any correctional work, the scratch remover can run very dry but it does the job beautifully, refine afterwards using the paint renovator.leaves a very smooth finish and leaves it very glossy with minimal hologramming......I`ve only used the Resin wax once tbh, on Mandys silver Cee`d....very nice.smooth, almost glass feel, depth is superb as is reflections...........in comparison the scratch remover is more agressive imo than Menz and 3m yet diminishes really well......just my 2 pennies worth:thumb:


----------



## ronwash

Farecla Detox is a must have product to every one that work with cars paint!.


----------



## jaymeh

I used the paint renovator on my dads passat but ended up doing it by hand as or power cut out so couldn't use the machine to be honest I though it would be a bit more aggressive I didn't really remove any of the swirls or scratches but definitely brought the paint back to life though I then polished with srp after which left a really good finish


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

The renovator is just that mate.it brings life back into the paint..it doesn`t remover scratches per se but used after scratch remover and you`d be more than impressed......well I was anyway, by machine or by hand:thumb:


----------



## Farécla Trade

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Check out our call for product 'test drivers' launched today 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224250


----------



## Dave KG

Farecla G3 said:


> Hi folks
> Thought it might be useful to give you an overview of the G3 Formula brand as it's still pretty new in the market.
> 
> The range of new G3 Formula products is a result of many years of development within the professional bodyshop sector. Many members of DW will be familiar with the G3 trade brand already, but this is the first time that a complete paint renovation product range has become widely available.
> 
> The products are based on an interlinked system of molecular level technologies. Engineered Diminishing Abrasives (EDAs) are unique to G3 Formula and are present in the Scratch Remover and the Paint Renovator. The EDA particles used in G3 Formula break down consistently and reduce in size as you remove the scratch/scuff or restore fading, finally turning into a smooth polishing fluid.
> 
> This significantly lowers the risk of over application and prevents any damage to the bodywork - especially when used in conjunction with a G3 Formula Applicator Waffle Pad. Suitable for every colour and every finish including clear coats and metallics, used individually they work brilliantly and together they provide excellent renovation, protection and extend the life of a car's bodywork.


Diminishing abrasives  What is unique about the diminishing abrasives in the G3 range, compared to, for example, the Menzerna range which also have abrasives that break down over a polishing set designed to cut then reduce to a point of refining the finish?


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi
The abrasives we use have been specifically engineered to break down and diminish in a specific configuration and manner to ensure optimum performance throughout the cutting and polishing cycle, therefore producing a 1-step product. 

The majority of abrasives wear down during use however other companies take products that are commonly available and formulate a product based on a re-occurring emulsion system throughout their range to do a specific job. However, they then have to produce a polishing system that uses 2 or 3 more products as the abrasives do not get down completely to a final polish. 

That's the USP for our EDAs. Hope that answers your question!


----------



## Trip tdi

I've never tryed your new farecla g3 range available and targeted to the public market, how does it compare to the trade range.

Is the g3 super resin polish the same as wax top by any chance, plus the trade g3 cutting compound to the retail range, is it the same at all.

i would like to know please.


----------



## Dave KG

Farecla G3 said:


> Hi
> The abrasives we use have been specifically engineered to break down and diminish in a specific configuration and manner to ensure optimum performance throughout the cutting and polishing cycle, therefore producing a 1-step product.
> 
> The majority of abrasives wear down during use however other companies take products that are commonly available and formulate a product based on a re-occurring emulsion system throughout their range to do a specific job. However, they then have to produce a polishing system that uses 2 or 3 more products as the abrasives do not get down completely to a final polish.
> 
> That's the USP for our EDAs. Hope that answers your question!


That is interesting as some polish manufacturers have actually switched to non-diminshing abrasives for one step products where the use control the level of cut achieved (both by hand or machine), and we have found this has certainly increased the flexibility of these products over their diminshing counterparts... P1 is a good example of this, which can be used by hand or machine. Will be interesting to see how the Farecla products compare in terms of correction and finishing abilities.

In terms of diminishing abrasives, you are referring to different manufacturers having different levels of cut from their products and the use of different abrasives in these - it is true that a heavy cutting compound will struggle to fully break down to refine the finish, but a lot of the workhorse polishes capable of significant correction (Intensive Polish for example) can break down to leave a fully refined finish if worked thoroughly... In terms of outright cut, where would you place the Paint Renovator and Scratch Remover? Can the Scratch Remover fully break down, or is it like one of the aforementioned compounds that, although they break down, they still require further refining with a less aggressive abrasive? Is it wrong to see Scratch Remover as a heavy cutting product and Paint Renovator as a lighter cutting product that refines it (like, let's say, Ultimate Compound and ScratchX 2.0)?

As I am sure you know, diminishing abrasives have been around for quite some time, and to overcome the inherent limitations of having abrasives which loose their cut, some polishes now utilise non-diminshing abrasives to offer greater flexibility. Am I right here in thinking that the new, unique diminshing abrasives in the G3 range are seeking to offer similar flexibility from a diminshing abrasive to be better than diminshing abrasives currently on the market and approach the flexibility of products such as P1 from a different angle? In which case, some comparitive testing will certainly be exciting and very interesting, to see exactly how the new system performs and if it is a step forward over current diminishing abrasives already available on the market


----------



## ChuckH

Dave KG said:


> That is interesting as some polish manufacturers have actually switched to non-diminshing abrasives for one step products where the use control the level of cut achieved (both by hand or machine), and we have found this has certainly increased the flexibility of these products over their diminshing counterparts... P1 is a good example of this, which can be used by hand or machine. Will be interesting to see how the Farecla products compare in terms of correction and finishing abilities.
> 
> In terms of diminishing abrasives, you are referring to different manufacturers having different levels of cut from their products and the use of different abrasives in these - it is true that a heavy cutting compound will struggle to fully break down to refine the finish, but a lot of the workhorse polishes capable of significant correction (Intensive Polish for example) can break down to leave a fully refined finish if worked thoroughly... In terms of outright cut, where would you place the Paint Renovator and Scratch Remover? Can the Scratch Remover fully break down, or is it like one of the aforementioned compounds that, although they break down, they still require further refining with a less aggressive abrasive? Is it wrong to see Scratch Remover as a heavy cutting product and Paint Renovator as a lighter cutting product that refines it (like, let's say, Ultimate Compound and ScratchX 2.0)?
> 
> As I am sure you know, diminishing abrasives have been around for quite some time, and to overcome the inherent limitations of having abrasives which loose their cut, some polishes now utilise non-diminshing abrasives to offer greater flexibility. Am I right here in thinking that the new, unique diminshing abrasives in the G3 range are seeking to offer similar flexibility from a diminshing abrasive to be better than diminshing abrasives currently on the market and approach the flexibility of products such as P1 from a different angle? In which case, some comparitive testing will certainly be exciting and very interesting, to see exactly how the new system performs and if it is a step forward over current diminishing abrasives already available on the market


Coor... Wot He said ...........:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Trip tdi said:


> I've never tryed your new farecla g3 range available and targeted to the public market, how does it compare to the trade range.
> 
> Is the g3 super resin polish the same as wax top by any chance, plus the trade g3 cutting compound to the retail range, is it the same at all.
> 
> i would like to know please.


Any input on this farecla, please....


----------



## Farécla Trade

Certainly an interesting thread!

To further explain the abrasives we use, they are engineered not only for their diminishing qualities but also in other areas. To give you an idea of how this process works, we must first look at how abrasive particles are made up.

A rubbing compound may contain one or more different abrasives to achieve the desired performance of the finished product. Each abrasive can vary in 3 key ways:

*Particle size distribution*

This is the size range of the particles and the proportions of larger and smaller particles within that range. Large particles cut back the surface but leave scratch marks. They do not polish the surface, whereas small particles do but have very little cutting effect. Farécla grades its abrasives very tightly to ensure there are no large particles that will not break down fully which would leave scratches in the finish AND no small particles that only polish. The abrasives break down in a regular uniform manner from the cutting phase to the polishing phase.

*Degree of calcination *

This is effectively the hardness of the abrasive. If the particle is too hard it won't break down correctly and leave swirl marks. If the particle is too soft, it will diminish too quickly and won't remove the scratch marks.

*Oil absorption *

This is the amount of oil the particle can soak up, relevant to its weight. As the particles break down they release the oil to provide lubrication and regulate the break down rate.

By varying all these parameters we are able to produce bespoke rubbing compounds that work across all different surfaces and will break down completely when used as advised. This is the approach we take for both our Farécla trade ranges and retail products, such as G3 Formula.

You are correct in your analogy in that the G3 Scratch Remover is a heavier cutting compound and the G3 Paint Renovator is an extra fine grade rubbing compound but the particles in both are engineered to break down fully.

The G3 Paint Renovator is formulated to remove just fine swirl marks and holograms, whereas the G3 Scratch Remover tackles deeper marks. Both products can also be used by hand or machine if required.

As you state, diminishing abrasives have been around for a long while but Farécla has taken this technology to a much higher level in order to achieve the properties we are looking for.

Hope this explanation is helpful.


----------



## dooka

3M FC+ without the oils..

Can't comment on the stuff on Hellfrauds shelves..


----------

